# Good body shop and wrapping service in Aberdeen/shire



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi guys,

In need of some help. Car was booked into the garage where I bought the car from to get front end sprayed under warranty but now they are refusing to do it has it has some stone chips very up set as it is there fault it hasn't been in and it's has been sitting waiting for 3 months so stone chips happen! But still battling with them over it. Was also booked in to get more work done but as I have received poor service from them I don't think they deserve my business. 

So looking for recommendations for a good body shop and also some where that will do clear viynal wrapping to help protect the front end and the rear bumper from the dog! 

Thanks


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

That's not good, when did they spring this on you?

When I worked at the garage all our bodywork was done by Steven Clark at Macduff. First class work, never had a problem in all the years we used him. Avoid Arnold Clark in Aberdeen at all costs....

Just remembered I never got back to you with dates, but I'm guessing we should wait until you get this fixed before booking it in?


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

On Saturday Stu when I came back from London. They had the car since Monday but didn't bother to tell me untill Saturday when I was home so a bit disappointed they didn't phone me on Monday ! Everything could have been sorted and then they tried to pan me off with a free service which doesn't help me still got a damaged bumper! Lol 
Just a bit disappointed in customer service really never had any problems with them up untill now and have been dealing with them for 3 years


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Worth taking up with Ford customer services?


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeah think so!


----------



## clark_rally (Dec 26, 2010)

That's surprising as Sean was telling me ur car was due in when I had our evo down to get a new rear 1/4 done. There a bodyshop in Banchory that I've only ever heard good things about, but can't remember which one. 

As for the wrapping, have you tried Rood Signs next to us in Kintore. They are 3m approved vehicle wrappers and were doing the warranty work on the RS500's.


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Yes well it was in when the Evo was because I went and had a noisy ! Lol (nice machine by the way) but then all these problems sprung up! Sean has been good it was all above him as he was told not to do the work buy his superiors. So his hands were tied.
But now I am happy to say they are going to take it in and do the warranty work  so hopefully it will get done this time! Lol
I emailed rood but they said that they wouldn't do clear wrapping for the front end??? Seems kind of weird if they are 3m approved and doing work on RS500's ??


----------



## clark_rally (Dec 26, 2010)

Ill have to go have a word with Ken, the missus is getting a new Fiesta this year and was planning getting Rood to do the front with the paint protection film. 

Good news they (LOK) are going to sort your bumper for you. They are a pretty good lot down there


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Yes it is finally. Yeah they have been great the past few years I have been upswing them just a bit disappointed this time hopefully will get better again!


----------



## shakysco (Sep 18, 2008)

Try Kemnay auto body , I used to put my first skyline there for all the bodywork on it , really can't fault there work and the price was always good too...

Ask for mark and tell him nick with the skyline sent u...


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks Nick will see about a quote from them was going to see them anyway as they are at the end of my road so easy to drop the car off lol. Plus my sis put her car there and the work was good.


----------



## shakysco (Sep 18, 2008)

Yeah I used too live in kemnay but even after I moved up to Inverness still i used them , they did a cracking job fitting and painting bodykits etc and then nearly a full respray for me too.


----------



## Mikey444 (Aug 6, 2012)

Ethan, 

Alan Watson on Holland Street in Aberdeen is probs the best in Aberdeen, he sprayed my car and it was immaculate. He also has the contract for Aberdeen Audi so he is pretty good and at £200 a panel pretty cheap.

Roodsigns in Kintore are good for vinyl wrapping but somewhat expensive. Mark 1 signs at Altens is good and cheap.


----------



## Scrogz (Mar 17, 2011)

Sorry to hear this Ethan. I'd definitely give Polished Bliss a phone if you haven't already, i'm sure they could point you in the right direction with this


----------



## Mrizzle (Aug 11, 2012)

shakysco said:


> Try Kemnay auto body , I used to put my first skyline there for all the bodywork on it , really can't fault there work and the price was always good too...
> 
> Ask for mark and tell him nick with the skyline sent u...


Yup, they'll do a top notch job there. Discounts for paying cash!


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

As has been said Rood for the vinyls I got my Mini roof done there and it's a cracking job just got to find the time to get my mac carbon wrapped lol As for bodyshop the guys out at Castlepark Ellon are amazing I used them to widen the arches on my Skyline and they also done the flaking lacquer on the roof without being asked to reason being he wanted perfection he has ocd big time lol IIRC they charge £130 a panel


----------

